# Future Bird Dog



## keithf (Apr 12, 2006)

We visited a litter that a friend is looking at, he is picking this pup saturady morning. (48 days when picture was taken. I am a lab guy with a sweet spot for pointers.


----------



## mmartin (Oct 12, 2007)

looks like a tank!


----------



## LuckCounts (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm sure he'll run that baby fat right off when he starts hitting the fields. Look like he's pretty interested already. I love the coloring around its' nose.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

man, that little guy is cute as hell.


----------

